# Live Food Options



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

So i have a few choices i can go with ...i give them live food every other month or so....

so the options are

A) Cat fish 4-6" that costs 10 bux
B) a Cichlid ranging from 4-5" maybe for like 7 bux? 
C) Parrot Fish \ kissing fish
D) anything else u wanna suggest...

Like i said its a once every other month kind of thing, and i wanna do somthing for this week...what would u suggest? (live food)


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i usually buy a comet 
about 6 inches or bigger 
and toss it in my 75 for about 2 weeks 
my little P eats all the fins off it slowly 
and when i know its all clean and feed well 
i toss it into the 180 
and video my 12 reds tear it to pieces

once my reds hit a full 6 inches 
im gonna start buying larger cichlids or Koi and growem out in a 20 long


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

big juicy earthworms!


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

What about a mouse?


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

Round Head said:


> What about a mouse?


The P's would probably love that but would need one hell of a cleanup in that tank afterwards...i wouldn;t reccommend.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Round Head said:


> What about a mouse?


argh, i was thinkn that, its cheap like 2 bux but i dono, i dont wanna hear anything squeeling and i dont feel right about killing a mamal like that =\ so its way outa the option...

side note: everyone keep in mind, my Pygo's are pretty big now so commets prolly wont do well enough....


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

You can go to China Town and pick up a live tilapia.
Most Asian grocery stores carry live fish, especially tilapia.
Or you can go to your local lake and try to catch a perch or something on hook & line, put it in a cooler with a battery operated airpump to keep it alive.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol lakes around here are all frozen over and i got no time to bring out my fishing rods from the attic while im going to college and wat not....but for now...catfish\cichlid sound's interesting..


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I don't care what you feed them...just make sure you film it.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i put a 5-6 or maybe even 7" catfish into the tank, uploading the movie but here are the pics first...



















and once agian, as ull see in the video soon enough, the CARIBE ate most of it within 1-2 bites....lol

heres the video!(edited new link)

hope u guys like it, leave comments lol

http://media.putfile.com/Catfish22


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

View attachment 94417











Video no worky.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

my bad, heres the new link...

http://media.putfile.com/Catfish22


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice vid next time turn on the tank lights.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol the problem is i dont have tank lights







lol gotta buy a light strip soon tho


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Damnit man...the video keeps freezing and making my Internet Explore F UP...damnit...I get right to where the Caribe takes a bite...then it stops...UGH...I'll have to wait until I get home to watch this bad boy.

If I were you...I would make an entire new post about this video in the Pics and Vids section.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

file is fixed, found the problem out, the extra music i added was messn with IE browsers....so i took the music out and uploaded the raw video file...sorry for the sniffing ...lol i just got in from bein ouside.


----------



## Sparky73 (Dec 16, 2005)

I was wondering. I love to go fishing and such, but what kind of fish could I actually give them? Many of the rivers/streams around here have fish (sunfish, perch, LOTS of Bluegill) but I am not sure how contaminated the water is? I caught a bunch of smaller bluebill last fall, and their still in the freezer. Do you think them would be safe to feed after thawing? What kinda process should I go through in order to make them edible for the fish, and make sure there is nothing that will make them sick?


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

I feed mine perch that I catch. If the lake you get the native fish from is safe for human consumption, then most likely it will be safe for your p's too. Your bluegill are probably safe becuase they've been in the freezer so long.


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 14, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> What about a mouse?


argh, i was thinkn that, its cheap like 2 bux but i dono, i dont wanna hear anything squeeling and i dont feel right about killing a mamal like that =\ so its way outa the option...

side note: everyone keep in mind, my Pygo's are pretty big now so commets prolly wont do well enough....
[/quote]

I think starving my P's for 2 weeks to get them ultra hungry for a mouse would result in canabalism. I don't think I would ever be able to do it. They start nipping eachothers fins pretty badly even if I miss an 'every other day' feeding.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

A rat would be fun.... honestly it's not that hard to clean it up.. maybe my guys do a good job, not a sloppy eater. But hey give it a shot if you have never tried it before.


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

aweosme video...some badass pygos ya go there


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

SouthernJustice said:


> A rat would be fun.... honestly it's not that hard to clean it up.. maybe my guys do a good job, not a sloppy eater. But hey give it a shot if you have never tried it before.


i dono bro, if i heard a squeel come out of the mouse...id end up giving all my piranha's away...it seems soo wrong to me to feed it a mamal....so i guess thats ONE thing they will never recieve in my care....


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

nice vid just dark


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

a tilapia sound good.


----------

